# Is my Bala/Shark Pregant?



## Chrismroyle

Hi, I have 2 Bala/Silver sharks in my aquarium and noticed one has put on a lot of weight around the belly whilst the one which is now smaller spends all day chasing the larger one. I have read it is difficult to breed this type of fish in an aquarium. Could anyone tell me if this is how she would look if pregnant? Any help is greatly appreciated. 
Aquarium Gallery - Pregnant Bale/Silver Shark????


----------



## majerah1

Pretty sure balas are egg layers. May be a female or it could be scarfing too much food.


----------



## Chrismroyle

I also believe they are egg layers, just unsure how it would look full of eggs,


majerah1 said:


> Pretty sure balas are egg layers. May be a female or it could be scarfing too much food.


----------



## Manafel

Bala Sharks are egg layers, and I don't think an egg bound female would become that bloated. Could be constipated, or you might have a possible health issue on your hands. What size tank are your bala sharks in? How big(in inches) are they now?


----------



## Chrismroyle

There in a 3 foot by 2 foot tank, the bloated one is around 4 inches


----------



## Manafel

I'm sure you already know, but your tank is too small long term for bala sharks. the minimum for just 3 of them would actually be a 75g tank. 
I would fast for a few days and try feeding a pea.


----------



## jrman83

What they are saying is that egg-layers don't get pregnant.


----------



## navigator black

I've never kept balas, as my largest tank is a six footer and that's too small. But the shape of the fish suggests constipation or a bowel blockage more than eggs. It could be a female filling with eggs, but she's kind of small, unless she's small for her age. If so, she will hopefully scatter them out. Egg binding can lead to fatal infections.
Still, her bulge looks forward to me, and that's probably digestive. Roughage is probably needed.
We're all guessing though, from a picture. Let's hope the advice is helpful to him/her.


----------

